# King of the Road IV - January 23rd at Michiana RC (Mishawaka Indiana)



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Here ya go racers!

*The Fourth Annual King of the Road race at Michiana RC on Sunday, January 23rd! *

Doors Open at 8AM, racing at Noon!
Three Qualifiers (resort after round 2) and a Main
TQ Plaques
Plaques for 1, 2, 3rd in the A Mains!

*Classes are:*

*12th Scale Stock*: 17.5, 1C, Open Speedo
*Touring Car 17.5 Rubber*: Rubber tire, 17.5, 2C LiPo, Open Speedo
*VTA*: Based on VTA rules, except we do allow Tekin in 212 Spec mode.

This year, we'll also run the trucks!
*Stadium Truck Novice*: 13.5 / 2C, foam tires encouraged (T4's, XXX's)
*Stadium Truck Advanced*: Same rules, intended for the seasoned veteran.
*Short Course Novice*: 17.5 / 2C, Stock AE tires, HPI kit tires, or ProLine Street Fighters ONLY!
*Short Course Advanced*: Same rules, intended for the seasoned veteran.

***All trucks run on the carpet, with carpeted jumps. It is MANDATORY that racers apply a suitable protector, such as duct tape, JC or the AE chassis protector, to prevent a screw from ripping the carpet.

Speaking of carpet- this year Michiana RC has NEW CRC Ozite! 

Entries are $20 for the first class, then $10 & $5. Dads: Bring your son or daughter, and combine the entries (so dad and son for one class each would be $30)

Other classes are allowed, but will not be a trophy class, and will race for $5. Most have four or more cars.

Any questions, post 'em!

See ya there!!!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Dnlsoz (Apr 12, 2010)

Are we still going to race on the 21st?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Dnlsoz said:


> Are we still going to race on the 21st?


Yes indeed.... 

All racers- wanna warmup for Sunday? DO it FRIDAY NIGHT! Two qualifiers and a main club racing! Doors open at 5pm, racing starts at 7pm!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Alrighty racers! Do ya like discounts? Here ya go!!!!

*Race this Friday night, and pre-register (and pay) for Sunday's King of the Road- and your first entry into the King of the Road is only $10!*:thumbsup:

So, by racing Friday night and paying for your Sunday's entry ahead of time, not only do you get more track time, but you get a DISCOUNT! 

See ya there!​


----------

